#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Hernie >

## Sina08

Hallo, 
ich wurde bereits zweimal an einer Hernie im Oberbauch operiert, 1. Mal  Naht, 2. Op - Rezidivbruch, kleines Netz implantiert. Nun habe ich  wieder einen neuen Bruch, bin sehr schlank und habe trotzdem eine  Rektusdiastase. Wie würden Sie als nächstes vorgehen? Lg

----------

